# New Idea 5209 Cutter Bar Service



## GOOD HAY (Aug 8, 2010)

After about 17 years at 300 acres per year I have taken the cutter bar out of the haybine. I bought it used about 17 years ago, it was just like new when I purchased it, one of the red ones. I have done the yearly maintenance religiously changing the grease in the units and the hypoid in the main gearbox annually, regular greasing and I have always kept it inside. So, I still had a pretty good machine except the cutterbar was loose to the point that it was making me nervous. The job was alot easier than I thought it was going to be. I removed the cutterbar according to the directions in the manual. It is very easy to work on once it is up on a couple of benches. So, in the end I replaced the hex drive shaft, all the skid shoes and wear plates, new knives and the bushing type nuts that they pivot on, All the self locking cap screws and most of other nuts and bolts. All the individual drives show not wear. The biggest part of the job was drilling out and retapping the 8 cap screws that broke off during the process (8 out of 28). Any of you that have the same job coming up it is not too diffucult a job, just patience. Definitely something that I would want to try to avoid in the middle of the season though, but not terrible.. .


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice job. IMHO - the 5209 is one of the best mower conditioners ever made. From what I've read, clean cutting, low hp demand and those vintage with the ticor rollers - the rollers were almost indestructible. They separate too when lifting the machine, so if you got a plug....

I've posted this link several times... http://pami.ca/pdfs/reports_research_updates/(4e)%20Mowers%20and%20Mower-Conditioners/620.PDF

I wish Agco would update this machine, now in MF colors, with shear hubs.

Question - in all the years you've had this machine, it sounds like you never hit anything that would have caused damage?

Hope you get another 17 years out of it.

????????????

Bill


----------



## Alaska-Rancher (Jun 19, 2016)

Good post and I have this same "Red One" 5209 since 2005. Been dreading the chore but you have soothed my nerves


----------



## GOOD HAY (Aug 8, 2010)

Leeave96, no I have never hit an immovable object but we do have stone walls that I have got too close to a couple of times. Never to the extent that I have damaged a drive unit though. We do have some flat rock that comes out of the ground and it rides over that stuff very well. It has definitely served us well, so I had no problem putting money back into it. The shear hubs are nice but the price of some of those machines scares me, out of our league.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice to see it repaired Good Hay. Did that once on a 5212. Not a job for someone who has no patience.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Well CRAP!! I just got my parts from DiscbineDr Friday and read the service manual yesterday. I thought it looked fairly straightforward and relatively easy. I have mechanical aptitude, tools, the 5209, and the parts to do the repairs... now carcajou lets the cat out of the bag that "patience" is a must-have.

DRAT!!!! Foiled again 

Mark


----------



## GOOD HAY (Aug 8, 2010)

Glasswrongsize, wish I would have talked to you last week. I just checked out the Discbine Dr site. I would have saved over $400 on the skid shoes alone. That would have covered a nice little 2 day trip to Pennsylvania to pick them up. I paid $131 vs about $70 with exchange at the discbine dr. I don't know how there can be that big a difference, but then ,we pay lots of taxes everywhere on everything. Think I will call my dealer tomorrow morning to let them know,


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Discbine Doctor is my go to for mower parts even it’s not listed on his site call he probably has them.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, y'all are great folks to do business with.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

glasswrongsize said:


> Well CRAP!! I just got my parts from DiscbineDr Friday and read the service manual yesterday. I thought it looked fairly straightforward and relatively easy. I have mechanical aptitude, tools, the 5209, and the parts to do the repairs... now carcajou lets the cat out of the bag that "patience" is a must-have.
> 
> DRAT!!!! Foiled again
> 
> Mark


You may have missed the part about not in the 'middle of season'. Surely you must have more patience in say, January or February. At least when you run out of patience for the day, you can knock off and wait a day or two for some to reappear perhaps? :lol: Maybe even a beverage of choice could be in order.

Larry


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

r82230 said:


> You may have missed the part about not in the 'middle of season'. Surely you must have more patience in say, January or February. At least when you run out of patience for the day, you can knock off and wait a day or two for some to reappear perhaps? :lol: Maybe even a beverage of choice could be in order.
> 
> Larry


In an attempt to recreate the mid-season breakdown conditions, I went out in the rain this morning and gathered the hogs from the woods into the makeshift pen; then, I sorted out ½ dozen and got them loaded into the trailer and sent them down the road. Since the dogs and I were already dripping in mud and fertilizer, went to dads and got a litter of weaning pigs...he runs his sows in the woods too. Got them loaded, took them to my joint and got them thrown into my pen. :huh:

I reckoned I had taxed my patience to a sufficient level to tackle the cutterbar; I had the module rebuilt and back together in about an hour to hour and half.  It WAS the end module, so it is the easiest. The only thing that was somewhat of a breeding-grounds for new and improved curse words were the snap rings...due to the pliers. :angry: I seen THAT coming though...we had an understanding going into the job; it went something like this: "I don't like you and you don't like me....." <_< <_<

There is ALWAYS a bottle of "patience" settin in the top of my toolbox; I didn't even have to take a nip of it. 

Mark

Not saying I DIDN'T take a nip...just sayin I didn't HAVE to. :huh: Remember, I said it was rainy...had to stave off any possibility of catchin cold in the dank weather.


----------

